
The Game Boy, a Hardware Autopsy – Part 1: The CPU - kozukumi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZUDEaLa5Nw&feature=youtu.be
======
kozukumi
The beginning of what looks to be a pretty interesting series on the Game Boy.
The video does an excellent job of explaining how things work right down to
the CPU registers. It also gives a nice explanation and comparison of assembly
programming. For a somewhat difficult subject I thought they did a fantastic
job of explaining the basics. A very well done video.

If you are a native French speaker you might be interested in their French
version at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPGOh1_cVG8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPGOh1_cVG8)

